# Mängel am gebrauchten Orbea MX 20 Team Disc



## Etienne83 (8. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin aus Hamburg,
vor einigen Wochen habe ich meinem Sohn über Ebay Kleinanzeigen das im Titel genannte Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft.
Ärgerlicherweise müssen einige Komponenten getauscht werden, da sie nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sind. Hab das Fahrrad für 270€ wahrschenlich zu teuer eingekauft, aber wenn der Sohn dabei ist und zu begeistert, kann man halt nicht mehr viel machen .
Auf jeden Fall ist das Schaltwerk verbogen und zwar so doll, dass die Einstellschrauben einfach nur ins leere gehen und man nichts mehr einstellen kann. Ich frage mich, ob man das noch zurecht biegen kann und falls ja, ob man dann einen Schutz für das Schaltwerk montieren sollte.
Sollte es in euren Augen irreparabel sein, würde mich interessieren, ob ihr dazu tendiert, das gleich Schaltwerk noch mal zu kaufen oder auf eine kompaktere Variante zu gehen.

Neben der Schaltung ist der zweite Hautpärgerungsgrund die Bremse. Bei der hatte ich bei der Probefahrt noch den Eindruck, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Nun quietscht die Hinterradbremse aber sehr stark und das Bemsgefühl ist auch nicht gut. Nur mit festerem Druck bekommt man das Hinterrad blockiert, zumindest wenn ich fahre. Kann es sein, dass die Beläge verglast sind, weil Kinder tendenziell nicht so fest zupacken? Ich werde die Beläge heute Abend mal raus nehmen und mein Glück mit Abschleifen versuchen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich den Bremshebel-Abstand für Kinderhände aber ganz schön groß. Ich ging davon aus, dass die verstellbar sind, bin wohl aber mit anderen Fahrradmodellen durcheinander gekommen.

Also kurz zusammen gefasst:

Schaltung reparabel?
Wenn ja, wie würdet ihr vorgehen?
Falls nein, das gleiche Werk noch mal oder eine kompakte Alternative?
Wie würdet ihr einem Nicht-Fachmann raten, mit dem Thema Bremse umzugehen?

Bei mir in der Umgebung sind gerade alle Fahrrad Läden über mehrere Wochen ausgebucht. Ich würde meinem Sohn aber gerne schnell ein schönes Fahrgefühl bescheren .

Danke fürs Lesen und viele Grüße

Etienne 

PS: Bin ja neu hier, vielleicht sollte ich erst mal allgemein Hallo in die Runde sagen .


----------



## Hille2001 (8. Juli 2021)

Die 2 Schrauben (eine L und eine H) haben die Funktion der Begrenzung des Schaltwerkes nach unten und oben damit die Kette nicht vom kleinsten Ritzel in den Rahmen und vom größten in die Speichen springt.

Die werden auch nur in der jeweiligen Position eingestellt ,zwischen drin haben sie keine Funktion,das macht dann die Seilspannung.

Die Umschlingungsschraube eine 3. Die gibt es auch noch.


Beläge anschauen und evtl wechseln dürfte ja kein Problem sein .

Es gibt Schutzbügel für das Schaltwerk wenn das benötigt wird,generell bringt man den Kindern bei das Rad nicht auf die Schaltungsseite zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (8. Juli 2021)

Etienne83 schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus Hamburg,
> vor einigen Wochen habe ich meinem Sohn über Ebay Kleinanzeigen das im Titel genannte Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft.
> Ärgerlicherweise müssen einige Komponenten getauscht werden, da sie nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sind. Hab das Fahrrad für 270€ wahrschenlich zu teuer eingekauft, aber wenn der Sohn dabei ist und zu begeistert, kann man halt nicht mehr viel machen .
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Schaltwerk verbogen und zwar so doll, dass die Einstellschrauben einfach nur ins leere gehen und man nichts mehr einstellen kann. Ich frage mich, ob man das noch zurecht biegen kann und falls ja, ob man dann einen Schutz für das Schaltwerk montieren sollte.
> ...


Hi, leider ist das Bild von der Perspektive etwas schlecht gewählt.
Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto von hinten.
Der Käfig (zwischen den Ketten-Umlenkrollen) soll von hinten betrachtet genau vertikal verlaufen.
D.h. Du musst so draufschauen wie in der irgendwo im Internet ausgeliehenen Grafik unten:



und auch in Längsrichtung sollen die Umlenkrollen genau in Fahrtrichtung sein.

Soweit man das vom Bild erkennen kann, ist das Bike mal ordentlich auf's Schaltwerk geflogen.
Üblicherweise ist auch das Schaltauge verbogen (falls Du versuchst dass wieder "zurückzubiegen" kann man nur große Vorsicht empfehlen).
Das Schaltauge kann man als Ersatzteil-Kaufen, leider sehen die zwar alle gleich aus, aber es wird wohl mittlerweile tausende Varianten geben, d.h. Du musst das genau passende finden.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Bike in diesem Zustand auch nicht gut schaltet bzw. die Ketten nicht richtig geführt wird, oder?

Leider werden die von Werk verbauten Schaltwerke zumeist schlicht aus Kosten- oder Marketinggründen ausgewählt.
D.h. Du kannst hier jederzeit ein anderes hinbauen und es gibt viel technisch bessere.
Auf Kompatibilität bzgl. Einzug (Schaltwerk muss zum Schalthebel passen) achten, und auch dass der Käfig nicht zu lang ist, sonst geht das Schaltwerk zu weit bis zum Boden runter. Das ist bei den kleinen Bikes mit 20" Rädern mittlerweile ein Problem weil es nur noch wenig kurze Schaltwerke neu gibt.
Hier gibts Hilfe:





						Welche leichtgängige Schaltung für 20" Kinder-MTB?
					

Moin Zusammen.  Wir haben ein Early Rider Seeker 20 für unseren kleinen 4,5 Jährigen gekauft. Mit dem Rad kommt er super klar. Nur die Schaltung ist einfach zu Schwergängig. Verbaut ist eine Box Components four achtfach Schaltung mit triggern und 11-42 Kassette (nen 42er Ritzel muss nicht...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2021)

Bremse könnte auch verölte Beläge sein. Mal genau schauen... Schaltung ein Mal auf dem größten ein Mal auf dem kleinsten fotografieren und von der Seite...


----------



## Etienne83 (8. Juli 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Die 2 Schrauben (eine L und eine H) haben die Funktion der Begrenzung des Schaltwerkes nach unten und oben damit die Kette nicht vom kleinsten Ritzel in den Rahmen und vom größten in die Speichen springt.
> 
> Die werden auch nur in der jeweiligen Position eingestellt ,zwischen drin haben sie keine Funktion,das macht dann die Seilspannung.
> 
> ...


Moin und danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung ,
ich hatte versucht, die Schaltung richtig einzustellen und habe mir die Funktionsweise der Schrauben mit Hilfe von Videos erklären lassen. Selbst auf dem kleinsten oder größten Ritzel haben die Schrauben nichts mehr bewirkt. In der Form lässt sich die Schaltung nicht mehr so einstellen, dass alle Ritzel problemlos erreicht werden.
Aktuell ist es so, dass der Lütte gerne im 5. fährt. Wenn man dann doch mal in den 6. schalten möchte, muss man gleich zwei mal klicken und wieder ein mal zurück gehen.

Es ist jetzt auch nicht gerade so, dass ich gesagt habe, er solle das Fahrrad möglichst auf das Schaltwerk werfen . Es kann halt nur mal passieren, gerade wenn man auf einer Geländestrecke mal stürzt.


----------



## Etienne83 (8. Juli 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, leider ist das Bild von der Perspektive etwas schlecht gewählt.
> Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto von hinten.
> Der Käfig (zwischen den Ketten-Umlenkrollen) soll von hinten betrachtet genau vertikal verlaufen.
> D.h. Du musst so draufschauen wie in der irgendwo im Internet ausgeliehenen Grafik unten:
> ...


Du hast Recht, es sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre das Rad da ordentlich drauf gesemmelt. Ich war kurz bei einem Fahrradladen. Der Mechaniker meinte, dass das Auge tatsächlich in Ordnung aussieht und nur das Schaltwerk verbogen ist. Er schafft es aber gerade nicht, genauer drauf zu schauen.
Auf jeden Fall sieht es real so aus, wie auf dem -90° Bild dargestellt, jedoch nicht durch die Schrägstellung des Auges, aber durch die Biegung im Werk.
Und es ist, wie du sagst, die Schaltbarkeit ist durchaus verbesserungswürdig 

Ein bisschen hatte ich mich hier bereits durchs Forum geblättert. Eine Lösung eines Mitgliedes hier, das das gleiche Fahrrad für seine Sohn hat, hat ein ZEE Schaltwerk verbaut und ist sehr zufrieden. Ich vermute, da bin ich mit der Gesamtinvestition schnell im dreistelligen Bereich. 
Aber gut, das Fahrrad wird bestimmt noch 1,5 Jahre im Betrieb sein und soll ja viel Freude bereiten.

Schönen Abend an alle

Achja, hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder, die ich vor ein paar Tagen gemacht habe. Müsste noch mal bessere, bzw. die geforderten Bilder nachschieben.


----------



## Etienne83 (8. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bremse könnte auch verölte Beläge sein. Mal genau schauen... Schaltung ein Mal auf dem größten ein Mal auf dem kleinsten fotografieren und von der Seite...


Die Seiten-Fotos liefere ich nach


----------



## esmirald_h (8. Juli 2021)

Bei dem  Schaltwerk ist doch der Anschlag abgebrochen, das Ding ist reif für den Müll.


----------



## esmirald_h (8. Juli 2021)

Ich schaue mal morgen in meinen Hobbyraum was ich da noch finde 😉


----------



## tjm_ (8. Juli 2021)

Etienne83 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, es sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre das Rad da ordentlich drauf gesemmelt. Ich war kurz bei einem Fahrradladen. Der Mechaniker meinte, dass das Auge tatsächlich in Ordnung aussieht und nur das Schaltwerk verbogen ist. Er schafft es aber gerade nicht, genauer drauf zu schauen.
> Auf jeden Fall sieht es real so aus, wie auf dem -90° Bild dargestellt, jedoch nicht durch die Schrägstellung des Auges, aber durch die Biegung im Werk.
> Und es ist, wie du sagst, die Schaltbarkeit ist durchaus verbesserungswürdig
> 
> ...


Das Ding zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk (B-Link mehr Shimano das wohl) kannst du komplett ausbauen, also an beiden Seiten. Dann ist das nur noch ~3cm lang. Wie es aussieht, ist vor allem das verbogen. Wieso sollte auch etwas anderes verbiegen, wenn es da eine Schwachstelle gibt?

Du kannst es entweder richten (zwei kräftige Zangen und ein Lappen dazwischen, damit das Bauteil nicht zerkratzt, müssten schon reichen) oder austauschen. 

Genau das würde ich aber mal alles allererstes ausprobieren, bevor ich in irgendwas investieren würde.

t.


----------



## tjm_ (8. Juli 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Bei dem  Schaltwerk ist doch der Anschlag abgebrochen, das Ding ist reif für den Müll.


Ich sehe da nichts abgebrochenes. Kannst du das mal markieren oder genauer beschreiben oder so?

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (8. Juli 2021)

Da hast du recht hat ich habe übersehen, dass das Schaltwerk in der Mitte steht 🙈


----------



## joglo (8. Juli 2021)

Was man aber auch sieht ist, dass das Altus Schaltwerk welches es nur mit mid-cage gibt, für ein 20" Bike zu groß ist, das reicht ja fast bis zur Felge runter.
Möglicherweise auch der Grund warum das Ding jetzt so verbogen ist.
Ein Schaltwerk mit short cage wie das erwähnte Zee ist viel kürzer.
Ich würde aber auch mal zurückbiegen versuchen. So ist's ja auch nix mehr wert.


----------



## Zameer (9. Juli 2021)

Zum einen ists n Altus Schaltwerk, die gabs zumindest vor Corona noch fürn Appel undn Ei, da würde ich nur bei zuversichtlicher Erfolgschance was dran rumbiegen aber so wie der Käfig aussieht... fragwürdig. 
N Short Cage Schaltwerk macht aber definitiv Sinn bei der Größe. Muss nicht zwangsweise sein, -gehen- tut ja auch n longcage Schaltwerk, hier würde ich aber dazu tendieren bei nem Kinderrad n Schaltwerksschutz einbauen. Am günstigsten dürfte es sein wieder ein Altus, Tourney Schaltwerk einzubauen und ggf. in einen Schutz zu investieren.


----------



## OEMcomputer (9. Juli 2021)

Noch ein Tipp fürs Schaltauge.

Man kann sich mit einem zweiten Hinterrad eine einfache Richtlehre herstellen:
Das Gewinde, wo das Schaltwerk angeschraubt wird, ist ein M10x1 und damit identisch mit den Shimano-Hinterrad-Nabenachsen. Man kann also ein weiteres (gerades) Hinterrad mit dem Achsstummel in das Schaltauge schrauben und festziehen. Der Abstand zwischen den "beiden" Hinterrädern sollte dann rundum gleich sein. Wenn er das nicht ist, einfach mit dem Hinterrad gradebiegen.

Die Alu-Schaltaugen sind eigentlich Wegwerfteile, aber ich hab das schon öfter bei solchen gemacht und mir ist noch nie eins abgebrochen. Und selbst wenn, hat man ja nix verloren...


----------



## Etienne83 (9. Juli 2021)

Danke für die weiteren Rückmeldungen. Bin gerade unterwegs, daher nur kurz. Werde das mit dem Biegen kurz ausprobieren und sonst wahrscheinlich ein neues Werk mit Schutz ordern. Bei der Brems Scheibe habe ich vorhin kurz genauer hin geguckt. Muss man wohl ein bisschen justieren. Sieht so aus, als würde sich nur ein Belag bewegen und die Scheibe weg drücken. Schönen Start ins Wochenende an alle


----------



## Ivenl (10. Juli 2021)

Im Zweifelsfall kommt ihr mal ein Tag in Kiel vorbei und ich gucke rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Etienne83 (29. Juli 2021)

Nach ein paar Wochen eine kurze Aktualisierung. Die hintere Bremse habe ich jetzt doch dem Fahrradladen überlassen. Der eine Kolben hat sich nicht so recht bewegt wie er soll. Da ich wenig Schraubererfahrung habe, nicht alle Werkzeuge bzw. Mittel am Start habe und die Bremse sicherheitsrelevant ist, möchte ich das lieber nem Fachmann überlassen.
Aus dessen Sicht ist das Schaltwerk nicht mehr zu retten. Er hat mir jetzt empfohlen, ein gebrauchtes kurzes Rennrad-Werk zu besorgen, das er mir einbauen würde. Dazu dann eben neue Ritzel mit weniger als 36 Zähnen. Ich denke, er hat Recht, hier in Hamburg ist ein Ritzel mit so viel Zähnen nicht gerade erforderlich.
Ich finde die Lösung in sofern gut, weil ich dann an den Hebeln nichts tauschen müsste. 
Ich gucke mal, was der Markt hier so her gibt.
Ansonsten ist das Angebot mit einem Besuch in Kiel natürlich auch sehr verlockend. 
Euch einen angenehmen Wochenausklang


----------



## Ivenl (30. Juli 2021)

Du kannst ein aktuelles Sora Schaltwerk kaufen, das ist super günstig, ein altes 9-fach xt sollte auch nur 30€ kosten. Die Kassette tauschen ist nur unnötig teuer


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Juli 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Du kannst ein aktuelles Sora Schaltwerk kaufen, das ist super günstig, ein altes 9-fach xt sollte auch nur 30€ kosten. Die Kassette tauschen ist nur unnötig teuer


Sora mit langen Käfig aktuell um die 30.... Kurz hatte ich keins gefunden...


----------



## Etienne83 (31. Juli 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Du kannst ein aktuelles Sora Schaltwerk kaufen, das ist super günstig, ein altes 9-fach xt sollte auch nur 30€ kosten. Die Kassette tauschen ist nur unnötig teuer


Moin und Danke für deine Antwort .
Kommen die beiden Schaltwerke denn mit dem 36 Ritzel zurecht? Der Fahrradladenkollege hat natürlich klassisch seine Lehre in die Kette gehalten und gesagt, dass man Kette und Kassette tauschen müsse. Da habe ich nicht immer das dickste Vertrauen drin, auch weil so ein dreijähriges Kinderrad nicht die dollsten Distanzen zurück gelegt haben sollte. Und sind die genannten Schaltwerke ne Ecke kürzer als das aktuelle?


----------



## Etienne83 (31. Juli 2021)

Ha, den letzten Beitrag habe ich übersehen. Wenn ich wieder was mit langem Käfig kaufen würde, würde ich zum Original tendieren.
Hab gerade kurz bei Kleinanzeigen rein geguckt. Würde sowas passen?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dresden Strehlen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Etienne83 (3. August 2021)

Na herrlich, gestern habe ich noch einen Text geschrieben, der aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde, weil ich gar nicht angemeldet war. Ich freue mich.
Also noch mal, ich schwanke jetzt zwischen mehreren Varianten:
-  das gleiche Schaltwerk wieder kaufen. 
Nicht optimal, da auch gerade nicht gut verfügbar. Dazu weiß ich nicht, welchen Sturzschutz man verbauen könnte.
- Shimano Sora RD-R3000-SS mit passender Kassette kaufen.
Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Ist ja eine Einsteigerschaltung. Ist die qualitativ vergleichbar mit der verbauten Altus? 
- Shimano 105 RD-5701-SS mit passender Kassette kaufen.
Vermutlich hochwertiger als die Sora. Soll ja eine 10-fach sein, ich habe aber gelesen, dass es auch mit 9 Ritzeln geht.

Kann jemand von euch bestätigen, dass die beiden Alternativen wirklich ohne Probleme an dem Fahrrad mit dem aktuellen Schalthebel verbaut werden können?

Kann verstehen, wenn nicht gleich geantwortet wird, der Schnellste bin ich ja auch nicht gerade 
Freue mich natürlich dennoch, wenn jemand Tipps oder eine Empfehlung hat .
Schönen Feierabend euch.


----------



## Ivenl (3. August 2021)

Etienne83 schrieb:


> Na herrlich, gestern habe ich noch einen Text geschrieben, der aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde, weil ich gar nicht angemeldet war. Ich freue mich.
> Also noch mal, ich schwanke jetzt zwischen mehreren Varianten:
> -  das gleiche Schaltwerk wieder kaufen.
> Nicht optimal, da auch gerade nicht gut verfügbar. Dazu weiß ich nicht, welchen Sturzschutz man verbauen könnte.
> ...


Passen beide und sind besser als altus


----------



## Danimal (3. August 2021)

Ich würde erstmal das Schaltwerk abbauen (Kette öffnen) und geradebiegen. Kann gut sein, dass es danach gut genug funktioniert.


----------



## Etienne83 (4. August 2021)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das mit dem Biegen wirklich klappt. Ich habe von einem Versender jetzt die Antwort bekommen, dass die Rennrad Schaltwerke zwar passen, aber nicht mit dem Schalthebel kompatibel sind, da verschiedene Schaltstufen bzw. Indexierungen.  
Mal sehen, wann der Fahrrad Laden die Bremse endlich fertig hat. Merkt man doch stark, wie sehr mein Sohn auf das Rad angewiesen ist


----------



## Etienne83 (5. August 2021)

Guten Morgen,
Fahrrad habe ich gestern abgeholt. Schaltung wurde zurecht gebogen und eingestellt. Klappt jetzt tatsächlich wieder ziemlich gut. Hochschalten sowieso und beim Runterschalten muss der Hebel teilweise ein bisschen weiter durchgedrückt werden. Aber grundsätzlich erst mal gut und alle Schaltstufen erreichbar. 
Von der Hinterradbremse habe ich mehr mehr erhofft. Im Nassen hat es gestern immer noch gequietscht und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie nach wie vor nur einseitig zieht. Bremsleistung ist zwar besser und ich bekomme mit meinem Gewicht das Hinterrad immer noch gut blockiert, ist aber eben doch ne Ecke weniger bissig als die Vorderradbremse. 
Meine Frau erzählte, der Mechaniker meinte, die Scheibe hätte ne leichte Unwucht. Die Beläge hatte er nur gereinigt und nicht getauscht. Vielleicht würde das noch helfen. Aber die Geschichte mit dem einseitigen Ziehen fand ich nicht so prickeln. Hab es gestern abends nur kurz geprüft, werde ich mir nachher noch mal genauer ansehen und ggf. beim Laden durchklingeln.
Ich sollte mir vom Mechaniker eh noch ne Prädigt abholen, dass ich da am Fahrrad rumgepfuscht habe .

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

